# Mission Peak to Ed Levin Park Ride



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

After 2 earlier attempts in April, I completed this ride last weekend:





First 2 times, a fresh application of loose, rounded gravel hampered the ride, this time that gravel was finally packed down:









Some day I may need to check out the gate at the bottom of Weller Rd. and see if that's passable. The Stanford Cycling site says it may be and is supposed to be a decent ride.

Did manage to ride to a nice location with some incredible examples of the east bay stone walls that I had found on Google maps. I think this may be the actual summit of Monument Peak. 
Link to Google Photos w/ location information below:








New item by R Brown (4Crawler)







photos.app.goo.gl





Elevation profile on this ride, that drop down Agua Caliente trail (right side) is much steeper than the climb up from Ohlone College (left side). There are some sections over 30% gadient:


----------

